# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Los recursos naturales en el perú

## grupoagronegocios

*I. Introducción*  *Bienes Públicos y Privados*  
Desde el punto de vista económico existen bienes rivales (cuando alguien los utiliza otra persona no los puede utilizar) y bienes excluibles (es posible impedir que alguien que los use). Un bien no rival y no excluible es la energía solar puesto que todos nos beneficiamos de ella y no podemos, en términos prácticos, evitar que alguien más la aproveche. 
Cuando un bien (producto o servicio) es no rival y no excluible en términos económicos es un bien público y lo debe proveer el Estado; ya que como no se puede excluir que alguien lo use, no se puede cobrar por él. Entonces nunca será negocio para el sector privado. Como por ejemplo la seguridad nacional, la seguridad jurídica, la estabilidad macroeconómica, la atmósfera, la radiación solar, el aire etc. 
Ejemplos típicos de bienes privados en el agro son los insumos y servicios agrícolas. Toca al Estado dejar al sector privado que se encargue de brindar y administrar todos los bienes que sean no públicos y si los números no cuadran para que sea un negocio se debe participar de forma asociada (Alianza Público – Privada).  *Externalidades Negativas* 
Existen muchas actividades que al realizarse generan daños colaterales al entorno, actividades que contaminan el ambiente, elevan la napa freática, sobreexplotan el acuífero, eliminan los controladores naturales biológicos, causan polinización cruzada no deseada etc. Corresponde como rol público el minimizar el efecto negativo de estas externalidades. Para esto el Estado norma, regula y controla pero mucho más efectivo seria tomar el planteamiento de “Coase” y darle derechos de propiedad a las externalidades negativas por ejemplo tal como se viene haciendo con el Mecanismo de Desarrollo Limpio donde los contaminadores pagan bajo el esquema de Bonos de Carbono a aquellas empresas o entidades que reducen sus emisiones, de manera que el que contamina paga un precio que el que resuelve esa contaminación esta dispuesto a aceptar. Todo esto bajo la plataforma electrónica del mercado de bonos que es parte del mercado financiero y por lo tanto tiene costos de transacción bastante bajos. 
De la misma forma la nueva Ley de Aguas propone que los que emitan efluentes que contaminen cuerpos receptores (ríos, lagos etc.) deberán pagar una retribución por contaminar que estará en función del grado y dimensión de la contaminación que causen. Aún no se define la tarifa pero debería ser tal que se empiece a desarrollar un mercado de servicios de descontaminación para que empresas especializadas busquen a estos contaminadores potenciales y se encarguen de tratar sus efluentes buscando y generando negocios sostenibles a partir de esta actividad. 
De la misma forma la nueva Autoridad de Aguas debería tener en cuenta para la determinación de las tarifas (ahora se cobrará por metro cúbico y bajo criterios sociales, ambientales y económicos) que deben ser tales que desincentiven la ineficiencia en el uso de agua. Por ejemplo los primeros 12,000 m3 por hectárea/año deberían tener una tarifa social, pero por encima de ello la tarifa debería ser mucho más alta. De manera que se fomente el riego tecnificado y se evite el exceso de utilización de agua que afecta la napa freática de toda la zona productiva. Esta tarifa que se cobraría por encima de los primeros 12,000 m3 debe ser tal que incentive generar un mercado de servicios de drenaje y evacuación, utilización del exceso de agua e invertir en infraestructura de tuberías para llevarla presurizada a zonas eriazas aledañas.  *II. Bienes de Dominio Público* 
Según el articulo 923 del código civil “_La propiedad es el poder jurídico que permite usar, disfrutar, disponer y reivindicar un bien. Debe ejercerse en armonía con el interés social y dentro de los limites de la ley_”. 
El artículo 70 de nuestra Constitución establece que “_El derecho de propiedad es inviolable. El Estado lo garantiza. Se ejerce en armonía con el bien común y dentro de los límites de ley. A nadie puede privarse de su propiedad sino, exclusivamente, por causa de seguridad nacional o necesidad pública, declarada por ley y previo pago en efectivo de indemnización justipreciada que incluya compensación por el eventual perjuicio”…_ Complementariamente el artículo 73 establece que “_Los bienes de dominio público son inalienables e imprescriptibles. Los bienes de uso público pueden ser concedidos a particulares conforme a ley, para su aprovechamiento económico_”.  
Lo anterior indica que sobre los bienes públicos no hay propiedad privada puesto que se impide que el bien sea susceptible de transmisión (inalienable) no obstante pueden otorgarse derechos reales sobre ellos para su aprovechamiento económico. Esta definición de lo que son bienes de dominio público est*á* condicionada a un interés de la nación definido en la normatividad vigente; mas no está vinculada a la naturaleza económica del bien. En la práctica cuando el Estado determina si un bien es de dominio público entonces estará extrayendo el bien del un mercado que puede racionarlo. 
El Estado se reserva el dominio de ciertos bienes a pesar que puedan ser transferidos, derechos sobre ellos, a los privados. Dentro de los cuales se encuentran los Recursos Naturales.   *III. Recursos Naturales* 
El artículo 66 de la Constitución establece que “_Los Recursos Naturales, renovables y no renovables, son patrimonio de la Nación. El Estado es soberano en su aprovechamiento. Por ley orgánica se fijan las condiciones de su utilización y de su otorgamiento a particulares. La concesión otorga a su titular un derecho real, sujeto a dicha norma legal”._ Tal como lo manda la Constitución, se expidió una ley orgánica (Nº 26821: En adelante La Ley) para definir el aprovechamiento sostenible de los Recursos Naturales. La misma que en su artículo 3 menciona que “_Se consideran Recursos Naturales a todo componente de la naturaleza, susceptible de ser aprovechado por el ser humano para la satisfacción de sus necesidades y que tenga un valor actual o potencial en el mercado. Tales como:_  _Las aguas superficiales y subterráneas__El suelo, subsuelo y las tierras por su capacidad de uso mayor: agrícolas, pecuarias, forestales y de protección.__La diversidad biológica: como las especies de flora, de la fauna y de los microorganismos o protistos;_ _Los recursos genéticos y los ecosistemas que dan soporte a la vida;__Los recursos hidrocarburíferos, hidroenergéticos, eólicos, solares, geotérmicos y similares;__La atmósfera y el espectro radioeléctrico;__Los minerales;__El paisaje natural, en tanto sea objeto de aprovechamiento económico, es considerado recurso natural para efectos de la presente Ley”._Nota. Para nuestro criterio las aguas, el suelo y subsuelo (como unidad que incluye los minerales y lo que contenga dentro) los recursos hidrocarburíferos marinos e hidroenergéticos corresponden por su naturaleza económica a bienes privados y no deberían ser parte del dominio público. 
Según nuestro código civil sobre los bienes pueden recaer los derechos reales de propiedad, posesión, usufructo y servidumbre. A esto habría que anteponer que el articulo 29 de La Ley ha establecido que los derechos susceptibles de ser entregados sobre los Recursos Naturales son la concesión, autorización, permiso y licencia; sin embargo no delimita a qué corresponde específicamente cada derecho otorgado y en la pr*á*ctica pueden existir diferencias de aplicación según sea el sector gubernamental que regule en su ámbito respectivo. 
Por su importancia habría que describir que la concesión permite usar, disfrutar, disponer y reivindicar el bien, de manera sostenible y otorgada a plazo fijo o indefinido y sólo por el periodo al que está sujeto este derecho por disposición gubernamental. Son irrevocables en tanto el titular cumpla las obligaciones y disposiciones legales. Las concesiones son bienes registrables, pueden ser objeto de disposición, hipoteca, cesión y reivindicación conforme a las leyes especiales.  
La Ley establece que el aprovechamiento de Recursos Naturales por parte de particulares da lugar a una retribución económica, la cual se determina por criterios económicos, sociales y ambientales. En la lista de los Recursos Naturales asumidos como tales por el Estado no nos queda claro cuando se menciona al “suelo”. Puesto que el propietario de un predio agrícola o urbano lo es a perpetuidad a menos que lo abandone o no lo reivindique. Entonces debemos suponer que la titulación de predios representa una renuncia del Estado a la condición de inalienable de este recurso y a no percibir la retribución económica.  
Sobre el subsuelo en particular el articulo 954 del Código Civil establece que “La propiedad del predio se extiende al subsuelo y al sobresuelo, comprendidos dentro de los planos verticales del perímetro superficial y hasta donde sea útil al propietario en ejercicio de su derecho. La propiedad del subsuelo no comprende los recursos naturales, los yacimientos y restos arqueológicos, ni otros bienes regidos por leyes especiales”. Siempre será materia de polémica la distinción entre suelo y lo que contenga el subsuelo, una conceptualización algo compleja que no es muy comprendida muchas veces por poblaciones con bajos niveles educativos y hasta por el sentido común. Por ejemplo una comunidad campesina tiene propiedad sobre el suelo de su jurisdicción, pero no de los minerales que están en el subsuelo, puede venir una empresa minera y explotar esos minerales y venderlos, entonces por sentido común las comunidades pensarían que el subsuelo es de propiedad de la empresa minera y al no tener una diferenciación comprendida entre suelo y subsuelo se puede generar y en efecto se genera disconformidad y caos social.  *IV. Legislación comparada* 
Extraído de: El caso Manhatan, Goldrush en Tambogrande _Por. Víctor Borrero Vargas_  _En nuestra legislación la condición jurídica del suelo y del subsuelo son distintas, lo cual sirve de sustento para que el Estado sea el propietario de los recursos naturales, conforme al artículo 66 de la Constitución, a lo cual tenemos que agregar que el artículo 954 del Código Civil, al definir la propiedad predial dispone que la propiedad del subsuelo no comprende los recursos naturales._   _Esta distinción jurídica tiene vasta repercusión económica. Unos sostienen que asimilar ambas propiedades en iguales preceptos legales propiciaría una lucha entre propietarios y mineros, con el añadido de conflictos interminables, negativos a la explotación de las riquezas del subsuelo, invocando de que geológicamente el suelo y el subsuelo son diferentes._   _El debate doctrinario continúa, mientras tanto tenemos por un lado el interés del propietario, y del otro, el interés del Estado, del minero y del trabajador. Son dos, pues, las posiciones con respecto al suelo y al subsuelo, el sistema no separatista, y el sistema separatista. El sistema no separatista ha sido adoptado por el derecho anglosajón o “Common Law”, bajo la figura de la accesión, que tiene fundamento en un brocardo del derecho romano: “lo accesorio sigue la suerte de lo principal”, de modo que quien es dueño del suelo, lo es también del subsuelo, por accesión._   _Luego tenemos el sistema de ocupación o sistema liberal germano, basado en la presunción que los yacimientos minerales son “Res Nullius”, y que esperan ser descubiertos, y el descubridor tiene derecho a explotar la mina, y el Estado a otorgarle el derecho siempre y cuando manifieste su deseo de explotarlos._   _Y finalmente tenemos el sistema separatista, que consagra el sistema dominial o dominalista, a la cual se ha adherido el Perú, desde que nació como República. De acuerdo a esta doctrina, que fue sentada definitivamente por el artículo 27 de la Constitución de México de 1917 (para muchos la madre de las Constituciones de América Latina), el Estado tiene el dominio originario y derivado de las minas y yacimientos de hidrocarburos, es decir, ostenta un dominio absoluto, vende, arrienda, concede, permite y exporta; puede otorgar en concesión su explotación a terceros, mientras dure ésta, así la actividad minera se subsume al derecho público, pues permite que se exploten por personas que pudieran darle mayor valor, el Estado está atento a la explotación bajo normas de orden público, y percibe tributos sobre las sustancias extraídas._  *V. Rol del Estado y los Recursos Naturales*  
En los 90s se inició la gran reforma del Estado, fue transversal y general a todos los sectores de la economía, hoy en día podemos beneficiarnos de sus resultados puesto que si bien en el corto plazo hubo impactos sociales, en el mediano y largo plazo se mejoró la competitividad del país. Reformas como la liberalización comercial, autonomía monetaria del BCR, sistema previsional - AFPs, privatizaciones y concesiones, autoridad tributaria - SUNAT, promoción de exportaciones y otras que sentaron las bases para el inicio de una gran etapa expansiva de la economía. Etapa de crecimiento que ahora se ha visto interrumpida por la crisis financiera mundial, la misma que nos ha hecho ver varios aspectos pendientes de mejorar en la estructura del Estado y que probablemente no hubiésemos notado en la magnitud debida si no se hubiera dado esta crisis. 
Ahora hay preocupación acerca del rol y efectividad del Estado y de la necesidad de una nueva reforma. La segunda reforma que muchos reclaman pero hasta ahora pocos o casi nadie ha esquematizado en cuanto a sus alcances y mecanismos de implementación. Qué debería buscar esta nueva reforma. A nuestro juicio la segunda reforma debe resolver los “Fallas del Mercado” para que a futuro exista la menor intervención estatal posible y que los mecanismos de ejecución no dependan del poder político de turno.   
El mercado ha resuelto buena parte de la provisión de bienes y servicios en nuestro país. No obstante existen varios aspectos, actividades o situaciones donde el mercado no funciona y es que cuando los mercados funcionan bien se beneficia la sociedad en su conjunto, se alcanza la especialización de los agentes económicos y se dan las condiciones para hacernos competitivos. Donde falla el mercado se necesita que el Estado intervenga para ayudar a corregirlo y en forma simultanea debe trasladar al mercado parte de su actividad para concentrase en aquellas actividades que les son intransferibles.  
Cuando los mercados funcionan bien no hay pérdida de eficiencia y tanto ofertantes como demandantes ganamos. Dicho lo anterior podemos afirmar que darle la categoría de bien de dominio público a un bien cuya naturaleza económica es de bien privado genera ciertas distorsiones, puesto que no permite que los bienes puedan racionarse de forma eficiente. Deberíamos desarrollar mercados eficientes alrededor de los Recursos Naturales cuya definición económica les permita comportarse como bienes privados, pero buscando minimizar las externalidades negativas y allí seria bastante beneficioso aplicar la propuesta de Coase para establecer derechos de propiedad sobre estos impactos que puedan generarse.   *Privatización de Recursos Naturales* 
Si los bienes clasificados como naturales en el Perú y que corresponden a su naturaleza económica como privados, es decir susceptibles de excluirse como: las aguas, el suelo y subsuelo (como unidad que incluye los minerales) los recursos hidrocarburíferos marinos, recursos hidroenergéticos así como los bosques y auquénidos se privatizaran, no quepa la menor duda que habrá una mayor eficiencia en el aprovechamiento de estos recursos y en consecuencia se generarán mayores ingresos para todos los peruanos a través de los impuestos. Impuestos que son la principal arma para que un Estado sea fuerte, redistribuya riqueza y aminore desigualdades enfocándose en la provisión de bienes públicos por excelencia como la educación elemental, salud pública y las alianzas público privadas allí donde sean requeridas. 
Cuántas vicuñas dejarían de morirse por el frío o salvarse de la cacería furtiva si tuvieran un dueño que le dé un correcto aprovechamiento. De la misma forma los bosques tendrían un mejor manejo si fueran de propiedad de grandes empresas a quienes se les pueda fiscalizar mejor. Cuántas solicitudes de “obras por impuestos” habría de empresas, interesadas a adjudicarse en propiedad unas 100 mil hectáreas de bosques, para hacer las carreteras de penetración y realizar actividades maderables sostenibles y con certificaciones de un correcto aprovechamiento. Recordemos que el estado se reserva el derecho de soberanía y podría recuperar estos bienes en caso el objeto del derecho no sea cumplido por los beneficiarios; de manera que tampoco se entrega una carta en blanco puesto que estos bienes se privatizarían pero para ciertos fines autosostenibles y en función del beneficio social. 
Las concesiones generan pérdida de eficiencia cuando los derechos reales otorgados son temporales y por lo tanto no se aprovecha completamente la plusvalía que pueda existir sobre una propiedad perpetua y en muchos casos hay limitaciones en términos financieros para utilizar estos bienes como garantía crediticia de proyectos de larga maduración. 
Para el caso de las Comunidades Campesinas que son propietarias de la superficie. Qué pasaría si nuestra legislación cambiara y se adopta el sistema Anglosajón de vincular la propiedad del suelo y subsuelo. En este caso seria necesario establecer una legislación que implemente un mecanismo de negociación con la comunidad con un contrato estándar para estos casos y si éste no es aceptado debería existir un mecanismo que declarase automáticamente el proyecto como de “interés público” y que la actividad minera sea realizada bajo la expropiación de la propiedad y se destinen ciertas regalías compensatorias (computables como gasto para efecto del cálculo de impuesto a la renta) para la comunidad, además del pago del justiprecio por las tierras.  
En resumen seria mucho más conveniente para el país desarrollar mercados eficientes alrededor de determinados Recursos Naturales, para de esta forma asegurar el máximo y correcto aprovechamiento de los mismos. Esta es una tarea que debemos hacerla pronto dado que la mayoría de proyectos relacionados a ellos son de mediana y larga maduración y además en unas décadas más muchos minerales que hoy son apreciados, ya no serán de provecho económico. 
Angel Manero CamposTemas similares: Artículo: 25 expositores mostrarán productos naturales y orgánicos en Perú Natura 2011 Artículo: Designan a Hugo Cabieses como viceministro de Desarrollo Estratégico de Recursos Naturales Perú se prepara para asistir a ferias de productos naturales y orgánicos en Estados Unidos y Canadá Perú promoverá exportación de ingredientes e insumos naturales en feria Supply Side West de Las Vegas El Perú estará presente en feria de productos naturales y orgánicos en EE.UU.

----------


## Gustavo Aparicio García

Sres. AGROFORUM:
Les ruego hagan llegar al Sr. Angel Manero Campos mi sincera admiración por su artículo sobre Los recursos naturales en el Perú, publicado en vuestra página el 06/09/2009. La calificación es ¡EXCELENTE!.
Cordialmente,
Ing. Gustavo Aparicio García
CIP N° 103220

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Sres. AGROFORUM:
> Les ruego hagan llegar al Sr. Angel Manero Campos mi sincera admiración por su artículo sobre Los recursos naturales en el Perú, publicado en vuestra página el 06/09/2009. La calificación es ¡EXCELENTE!.
> Cordialmente,
> Ing. Gustavo Aparicio García
> CIP N° 103220

 Hola Gustavo: El usuario que publicó ese artículo es el mismo Ángel Manero Campos. Seguramente le habrá llegado un correo de AgroFórum.pe con tu comentario y calificación, así que seguramente ya está enterado, y te responderá pronto. De lo contrario, yo le avisaré sobre tu opinión del artículo que aquí publicó . 
Saludos, y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe

----------


## grupoagronegocios

Estimado Gustavo 
Agradezco los comentarios y me sorprende que álguien se dé un tiempo para leer un texto algo complicado. 
Atentos saludos 
Angel Manero amanero@agronegocios.pe

----------


## lidda

Buenas tardes, muy buen articulo me parece demasiado interesante este tema, muchas gracias por darnos a conocer tan buena información, me parece excelente que hayas participado en este forum tan importante sobre los recursos naturales para muchas personas.

----------


## CALUCHO

SALUDOS, FELICITACIONES POR TAN EXCELENTE INFORMACIÓN HERMANO ERES UN MAGISTER SIN DUDA ALGUNA Y DE GRAN AYUDA PARA LOS QUE ESTAMOS CURSANDO ESTUDIOS Y NOS APASIONA ESTA MATERIA.

----------

